# How to turn on MSI Afterburner min, max and avg fps ?



## Verbatim (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi guys!

I have a problem i can't find how to turn on min, max and avg fps in MSI Afterburner real time on screen display maybe somebody knows how to do that thing right ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2017)

If you mean how to turn on the minimum or maximum recorded frames per second it's under the video capture tab in settings

 You may want to go through your sensor and OSD settings and turn off a few of those uneeded osd display options.for example remove "show in OSD" for all those silly cpu Cores ,and just leave the CPU package. there's no reason to see the temperature of every core.it totally ruins the game experience to have a wall of text for the whole screen








these are the only important option to have in OSD, unless you have some specialized reason.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2017)

r u certain thats afterburner?

im guessing who ever recorded that clip, played around with Revatuner. i see the options for min max etc ,but im not gonna take the time to figure it out. 

the icon for revatuner wil be in the icon tray , it looks liek a blue screen/monitor. the window looks like this, and the setup button is on the bottom left


----------



## natr0n (Nov 6, 2017)

Why dont you ask the guy you took that screen cap from on youtube ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2017)

im guessing these are the options needed


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 6, 2017)

Does this help?

https://www.msi.com/blog/setting-up-osd-with-msi-afterburner

Our internet is boggy at the moment, so can't get to that page myself

EDIT:  ^ What @jboydgolfer said.

Here's a video tutoral:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2017)

i screwed with it in several ways, & cant get what dude wants, im starting to think this is either an older AB/RT version, or not AB/RT at all.



Sasqui said:


> Does this help?


i think he's lookign for a way to display Min/Avg/Max FPS in OSD. like in ths pic in OP, but i cant get it to work on Current AB/RT version  i dunno, i think it isnt AB, look at how it shows gpu temp? mine doesnt say it like that, unless its modified on a .cfg level


----------



## natr0n (Nov 6, 2017)

It might be evga precision.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2017)

natr0n said:


> It might be evga precision.


yeah....i dont think thats AB. my AB doesnt say "GPU Temp" , im sure that can be modified, but regardless theres no setting for this in AB/RT

i made live graphs, frame time metering , and all other kinds of crap pop up on OSD, but not that Min Mx stuff


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe it's somehow through Hardware info ? 14:17


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe? Why not DL HWinfo and see???????????


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 6, 2017)

I tried it didn't work. It's possible to set only one fps counter which is min, max or avg not all tree or even two.


----------



## hapkiman (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah - that's not Afterburner.  Not sure which one it is, maybe PrecisionX.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2017)

Fraps looks like it will do it


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

Fraps has osd. Works in dx11.

Have they updated it to work in dx12?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2017)

I have no idea, I just found similar value readings to what OP was asking for so I posted it.

 I would hazard a guess that any support afterburner offers fraps also offers ,since fraps cost money and afterburners free ....but fraps is also dog$hit, atleast for recording gameplay it is $hit. Using fraps to record gameplay is like using a chainsaw as a shoehorn.


----------



## AlexUnwinder (Nov 7, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> Yeah - that's not Afterburner.  Not sure which one it is, maybe PrecisionX.



Wrong, that's Afterburner 4.4.0 + RTSS 7.0.0 with benchmark mode enabled. You see it in OSD if you enable "Show own statistics" in RTSS and start a benchmark recording session (i.e. press "Begin recording" hotkey defined in "Benchmark" tab).


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 7, 2017)

AlexUnwinder said:


> Wrong, that's Afterburner 4.4.0 + RTSS 7.0.0 with benchmark mode enabled. You see it in OSD if you enable "Show own statistics" in RTSS and start a benchmark recording session (i.e. press "Begin recording" hotkey defined in "Benchmark" tab).


Thanks man! You just made my day.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Nov 7, 2017)

You can use NZXT Cam software
https://camwebapp.com/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2017)

SnakeDoctor said:


> You can use NZXT Cam softwareView attachment 93804
> https://camwebapp.com/
> 
> View attachment 93805




attachment doesnt work

do you use that prog?............thoughts?


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Nov 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> attachment doesnt work
> 
> do you use that prog?............thoughts?



Use thumbnail- attachment was same thing (edited)

Just installed it to test , as recalled it may of had those function the OP wanted
I don't use it otherwise - I use msi afterburner .Tried to use it to take screenshot of cam osb but didn't capture the osd


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2017)

what an awful unintuitive couple of programs


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

Verbatim said:


> Thanks man! You just made my day.


so... you tested this and it works?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> so... you tested this and it works?



 It does work, I didn't believe it at first, but you turn on a setting (which I've never seen for  years) in Riva tuner, and then you have to go back into afterburner ,into the settings, and now there's a new tab called "benchmarking" ,with an option that you can check to accomplish this. SO unintuitive....ofc i and 98% of all users missed it


----------



## AlexUnwinder (Nov 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It does work, I didn't believe it at first, but you turn on a setting (which I've never seen for  years) in Riva tuner, and then you have to go back into afterburner ,into the settings, and now there's a new tab called "benchmarking" ,with an option that you can check to accomplish this. SO unintuitive....ofc i and 98% of all users missed it



Those 98% of users never peek into the application release notes, which document each new feature in details (including this one of course):



> o    Added new _“Benchmark”_ tab allowing you to use hidden RivaTuner Statistics Server’s benchmarking engine, which was previously available to reviewers only. The engine is providing you the following features:
> §  You may define a hotkey for beginning framerate statistics recording. Once the recording begun, it stays active for all subsequently started 3D applications, even after rebooting the system
> §  While recording is active you may enable showing own statistics in RivaTuner Statistics Server to see minimum, average and maximum framerate in the On-Screen Display
> §  While recording is active you may press _“Begin recording”_ hotkey one more time to restart the recording and reset the statistics
> ...



So you may either stay in those 98% and claim that it is "awful unintuitive couple of programs" or simply start reading documentation. That's really, really helpful skill.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

The functionality is buried man... come on. I mean sure RTFM... but something as simple as this seems buried to me. Its also jenky one is required to record to get it...

I dont even install RTSS in the first place... 

So, yeah, regardless of digging deep to find it, its not intuitive to reach this feature.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2017)

Yup. RTFM . I know....ultimately its the users fault.

But at the end of the day, the creator of the program had to post how to do it so, yup! Sticking with unintuitive. 




AlexUnwinder said:


> "awful unintuitive couple of programs"


Also, i never said awful , the creator of the program said that. i think its a useful program, its just that this function was VERY hard to enable. its just criticism, im not saying the program is $hit


----------



## AlexUnwinder (Nov 7, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> The functionality is buried man... come on. I mean sure RTFM... but something as simple as this seems buried to me. Its also jenky one is required to record to get it...
> 
> I dont even install RTSS in the first place...
> 
> So, yeah, regardless of digging deep to find it, its not intuitive to reach this feature.



If you don't install RTSS, any functionality depending on the server (OSD, Videocapture, Screencapture, Benchmarking) will be simply unavailable in MSI Afterburner GUI. That's a modular application architecture aimed to help who believe that overlay part is causing instability on their system. So you may always exclude RTSS from installation, if you find it reasonable.
And once RTSS is installed, even if you don't read the release notes, the context help for new options in "Benchmark" tab is giving you exactly the same hints on this feature usage pattern. All you have to do is to spend a couple minutes on reading description for new option before enabling it. 



jboydgolfer said:


> Also, i never said awful , the creator of the program said that.



....



jboydgolfer said:


> what an awful unintuitive couple of programs



Hehe


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2017)

AlexUnwinder said:


> If you don't install RTSS, any functionality depending on the server (OSD, Videocapture, Screencapture, Benchmarking) will be simply unavailable in MSI Afterburner GUI. That's a modular application architecture aimed to help who believe that overlay part is causing instability on their system. So you may always exclude RTSS from installation, if you find it reasonable.
> And once RTSS is installed, even if you don't read the release notes, the context help for new options in "Benchmark" tab is giving you exactly the same hints on this feature usage pattern. All you have to do is to spend a couple minutes on reading description for new option before enabling it.



choose to ignore or take the criticism, im just saying a LOT of people had trouble finding this feature...you can do what you wish obviously. Id think you would take this as a good feedback and move forward. best of luck with your endeavors. 



AlexUnwinder said:


> Hehe


oh yea.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

I get it... all of it. And mad respect for an overall great application. 

However this feature is buried an it is not intuitive to reach. 

I only use it to adjust clocks so never a need for the 'back end' rtss.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2017)

Could it not be made as a standalone?

RivaCounter


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Could it not be made as a standalone?


it does that already...atleast the tool tips say it does


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2017)

But there isnt a simple app you can download with just these features.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

Lol, fraps.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> But there isnt a simple app you can download with just these features.



you can DL & install RT on its own. and according to the Tooltips if you enable "show own statistics" it will work in standalone without any other app required, using its own OSD & FPS counter


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Lol, fraps.



i dont think it shows max min avge in OSD

*Benchmarking Software* - Show how many Frames Per Second (FPS) you are getting in a corner of your screen.  Perform custom benchmarks and measure the frame rate between any two points.  Save the statistics out to disk and use them for your own reviews and applications.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

No? Not sure... never use that part of it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rner-min-max-and-avg-fps.238533/#post-3750325


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 7, 2017)

lol

serves me right for trying to multitask and medicate at the same time. Its also my wifes day off and i have called the day...." no trouser tuesday" which doesnt really help with concentration............


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

Hahaha, I hear you man. 

As far as fraps, I wasn't sure and just regurgitated what jboyd posted a screenshot of. 

I could honestly care less about M/M/Avg numbers on screen. OSD's annoy me. Id rather play for a while and come back to text results. But, been playing this game for decades and its old hat at this point. I just play games for the most part.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 7, 2017)

SnakeDoctor said:


> You can use NZXT Cam software
> https://camwebapp.com/
> 
> View attachment 93805


I really love the way it looks but it works on every fifth game i own only.  POS.


----------



## Nims (Dec 18, 2020)

You also need to ensure you have the following checkbox ticked in RivaTuner: "Enable Benchmark mode"


----------

